# Outlook 2003 is in SAFEMODE



## ythak (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Guys!

can anyone help me! I am using windows XP pro, and Intel P4. may problem is my outlook is always in a safe mode every time I am open it. i don't know how to change it into normal mode so that i can use some properties of the outlook, when i am safe mode i only have limited properties to use even my anti virus don't scan the attachment file in my email.

thanks guys!
ythak


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *ythak*

Are you using the Start menu shortcut to start Outlook 2003, or a Desktop shortcut?

Close Outlook 2003 and attempt to open it this way:

Start > Run
Key in:
outlook.exe
Click: *OK*

Outlook 2003 should start normally.

Let us know what happens.


----------



## ythak (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi EAFiedler

yap I am using may shorcut in desktop to open my outlook.

I tried your instruction but still it is safe mode.

thanks


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Are you receiving any messages, about Safe mode, before Outlook starts?


----------



## ythak (Oct 8, 2008)

yes there is always a prompt message before may outlook start. 
it is allowed here in our forum to paste the screen shot so that you can see the prompt?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Yes, screen shots are allowed and welcomed. 
The best format would be a .jpg, and you can upload it to the TSG server.


----------



## ythak (Oct 8, 2008)

can i paste it in microsoft word and send to you as .doc file.
sorry, but can i ask also on how can i upload it to TSG Server? 
i am started to view this page and somewhat confusing to manage may account. 

thanks,


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Open Paint and paste the image in that program. Then do a File > Save As and save the image as a .jpg file.
Pictures in Word documents are not a good vehicle for images.

When the image is complete, click the *Go Advanced* button here for your reply.
Scroll down to the *Manage Attachments* button, click that button and a new window will open where you can *Browse* the files on your computer.
Select the image and click the *Upload* button to upload the file to the server.
The image will then appear with your reply.


----------



## ythak (Oct 8, 2008)

ok.attached here is the screen shot

thanks a lot.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Good job. That's an interesting way to take the screen shot. 

Open Outlook 2003 and see if there are any Add-Ins you can disable:
Tools > Options > Other tab > Advanced Options button > Add-In Manager button
Uncheck any Add-Ins you find.
Click: *OK*

Click the *Com Add-Ins* button and do the same there.
*OK, OK, OK* to exit the Options window.

Close Outlook 2003 and restart, does it still start in Safe Mode?


----------



## ythak (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi!
I follow your instruction but all the Add-Ins is uncheck and also Com Add-Ins is empty. 

I restart the outlook and still it is in the safe mode.

do you think user account or settings might affect why may outlook is in safemode?

thanks thanks,


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

The Outlook 2003 profile may be corrupted.

Create a new profile in Outlook to rule out that possibility:
How to create a new e-mail profile in Outlook 2007 and in Outlook 2003

Start Outlook 2003 using the new profile and see if it will start normally.
If you get stuck on any of the steps, let us know.


----------



## ythak (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi EAFiedler, 

i already reinstall may outlook account in may computer but still is it in safemode.
but i do install it again into the another computer and it run as normal mode.
i think the problem is in may pc why it keep on running in safemode.

thanks,


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Did you create a new profile for Outlook, following the steps at the link I posted?

Are there other problems occurring on this particular computer, that are affecting Outlook?


----------



## ythak (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi EAFiedler,

yap..i followed all the step in the link.
I tried also to create may outlook account into another pc and it run as normal mode.
I think may problem is in may pc. 
the last thing that i can remember is i made some configuration in may xp user account, also i go to *gpedit.msc* but i did not remember what are the changes i made..


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

How long ago did you make changes to your User Account?
Are you positive you made changes using *gpedit.msc*?

How long has Outlook 2003 been starting in Safe Mode?

Have you run a Detect and Repair in Outlook 2003?
In Outlook 2003:
Help > Detect and Repair
You will need the Office CD to complete the repair process.

Another alternative would be to create a new Windows User Account and see if Outlook 2003 opens normally in the new User Account.


----------



## ythak (Oct 8, 2008)

As I remembered it almost 6 months ago.
yah! I am sure that i made some changes in gpedit.msc
and after the changes I reboot my PC after that it start may outlook as safemode.

yes! I also try to uninstall microsoft office and install it again.

ok! i try to create a new user account in may pc.


----------



## ythak (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi!

I already create a new user account.
then, i create may outlook account and you know what it run as normal mode.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

You could copy your current User Account to the new User Account:


Create a new Windows User Account, 
Login to the new User Account once, to create the necessary file structure, 
Logoff from the newly created User Account
Login to a User Account that is not the New Account or the corrupted account. 
Copy the corrupt User Account to the new User Account:
How to copy data from a corrupted user profile to a new profile

*Additional links for User Accounts*
Recover a damaged Windows XP user profile
How do I copy a user profile in Windows XP? Why is the COPY TO button grayed out?
How To Assign a Mandatory User Profile in Windows XP
How to create a custom default user profile

Or, go back through the *gpedit.msc* settings and determine which changes you made and undo the changes.


----------

